# Gorack $25.50 1U Special



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like Gorack is having a special on colo.. thought I would post it here if anyone is interested.

C/P WHT - for the full AD: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1274509

Limited Time Offers:

1U Shared Colocation
(One Device)
1A


----------



## BlueVM (Jun 11, 2013)

On your 1U how long is setup typically (Assuming the server appeared in FL today)?

What's the difference between your budget and your premium bandwidth? I assume cogent vs L3 or something?

On your full rack with a 1 Gbps line what's the max power allowed at your facility?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate to be a snob but I personally dislike their network blend.  I mean I'm not saying it's bad but only having nLayer, Level3, and tw...  

http://bgp.he.net/AS19844

Although I will admit for those prices, definitely not bad at all

Erm @BlueVM I don't think @earl works for them.


----------



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> On your 1U how long is setup typically (Assuming the server appeared in FL today)?
> 
> What's the difference between your budget and your premium bandwidth? I assume cogent vs L3 or something?
> 
> On your full rack with a 1 Gbps line what's the max power allowed at your facility?


Hehe.. I'm not affiliated with gorack nor have I used their services.. I'm just posting what I thought seem to be a good deal for the folks looking to colo.. but if anyone who knows would like to chime in, that would be appreciated!

So far I think this must be one of the cheapest offer for a 1U..


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

Gorack's network in the past year had issues especially getting to Time Warner's own network.  All while having TW as an upstream.

Unsure if they've resolved the issue, which was greatly variable latency with quite high latency at peak times.


----------



## qps (Jun 11, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Gorack's network in the past year had issues especially getting to Time Warner's own network.  All while having TW as an upstream.
> 
> Unsure if they've resolved the issue, which was greatly variable latency with quite high latency at peak times.


tw telecom is not the same company/network as Time Warner Cable.  They used to be related, but not for a long time.


----------



## turfhosting (Jun 11, 2013)

Sometimes "deals" like this are to good to be true. Is there data center good? Who knows?


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 11, 2013)

turfhosting said:


> Sometimes "deals" like this are to good to be true. Is there data center good? Who knows?


We have our equipment in their facility. However it is on a separate network not part of theirs, so cannot comment on that part really.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

tw telecom just like Time Warner Cable is a weird company.

tw telecom was formed in 1993 between US West and Time Warner Communications.

Unrelated?  I guess, they had their own IPO party.

Peering shows:

http://bgp.he.net/AS4323#_peers

27

Time Warner Cable Internet LLC


 

AS7843


On the flip side:

AS7843 Time Warner Cable Internet LLC

12

tw telecom holdings, inc.


 

AS4323



Definitely appear to be peered.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 11, 2013)

No IPv6 and an otherwise meh network. If I were looking for colo, I probably wouldn't go here, unless I needed super-cheap. You get what you pay for.


----------



## qps (Jun 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> tw telecom just like Time Warner Cable is a weird company.
> 
> tw telecom was formed in 1993 between US West and Time Warner Communications.
> 
> ...


Some of tw telecom's network is built on Time Warner Cable's fiber and other crazy stuff like that.  It wasn't really a "clean" split when they separated tw telecom from Time Warner Cable.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys, 25$ is still a great price for 1u, you can't expect premium network for pennies


----------



## dnwk (Aug 7, 2014)

qps said:


> tw telecom is not the same company/network as Time Warner Cable.  They used to be related, but not for a long time.


But when I was a Time Warner Cable user, 90% of their traffic go through TW Telecom. That's 2010


----------



## qps (Aug 7, 2014)

dnwk said:


> But when I was a Time Warner Cable user, 90% of their traffic go through TW Telecom. That's 2010


If you read above, this is Time Warner Cable's network: http://bgp.he.net/AS7843

I've only ever seen TW Telecom show up for routes destined for TW Telecom's network.  They don't use them for transit.

I've had Time Warner Cable for over 10 years and I've not seen much TW Telecom traffic in that time frame.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 7, 2014)

TW Telecom got sold to Level3 anyway.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 7, 2014)

Did anybody see the date of that post... it's over a year old so I'm fairly certain this isn't one of those "too good to be true" deals and they will be around for some time. If I was still in Florida I would probably have a personal server or 2 with them since I've used them in the past and they are awesome.

06-10-13, 11:29 AM


----------



## danielm (Aug 7, 2014)

GoRack has been around for a few years now and I've heard mostly good things about them and the facility. If we were looking for colocation in that geographic area, we would consider them, although likely run our own network.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 7, 2014)

danielm said:


> GoRack has been around for a few years now and I've heard mostly good things about them and the facility. If we were looking for colocation in that geographic area, we would consider them, although likely run our own network.


Since they are the only data center in the build (Federal Reserve of Atlanta) and it's a government facility I'm pretty sure there are extensive hoops to jump through to get any new upstreams in there.

Additionally, anybody who plans to drop off the server in person make sure you don't have any weapons or anything illegal in your car because their bomb sniffing dog is sharp and the officer searching the car is thorough. Also, pay no mind to the assault rifles the guards carry, the shotgun ports, the anti-personnel measures, the gunshots from a few floors up, or the millions of dollars in cash on display right after the man-traps.

Also make sure you don't have any outstanding warrants or you will be arrested before you get past security (this happened to a contract worker when they first moved in).


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 8, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Additionally, anybody who plans to drop off the server in person make sure you don't have any weapons or anything illegal in your car because their bomb sniffing dog is sharp and the officer searching the car is thorough. Also, pay no mind to the assault rifles the guards carry, the shotgun ports, the anti-personnel measures, the gunshots from a few floors up, or the millions of dollars in cash on display right after the man-traps.


Your joking?

All because it is a government facility?


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 8, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Your joking?
> 
> All because it is a government facility?


Not joking, they also have a lot more stuff but I don't want to get a knock on my door for posting it publicly.

I would say "you'd need a tank to get in there" but they have measures in place that will stop a tank at the front gate.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 8, 2014)

Sadly, the US mind set of lowest-bidder construction being what it is, said tank would make it through the wall a few feet to the side of the gate just fine :3


----------



## tonyg (Aug 8, 2014)

@KuJoe So I guess that means that CC would not be able to operate out of GoRack.

By the way, great writing skills...that post about the armed guards and stuff had me cracking up.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 9, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Since they are the only data center in the build (Federal Reserve of Atlanta) and it's a government facility I'm pretty sure there are extensive hoops to jump through to get any new upstreams in there.


Yeah you'd likely backhaul it all.

Best bet is to wait for 421 W Church Street to open  http://datacenterblogger.com/?p=5


----------



## willie (Aug 9, 2014)

Aside from the issue of the ad being more than a year old, a colo server with just 10 mbit of connectivity doesn't sound all that useful.  I can get that from my mom's comcast without shipping boxes around the country.  If you get the 100 mbit upgrade in the Gorack offer, it's still a good deal but no longer that surprisingly inexpensive.

I know that some cloud places charge only for outbound bandwidth and I've figured that's because their dc's have a surplus of inbound capacity.  Is that the situation?  Is there any way to get hold of that in a low cost colo?  I.e. low cost inbound transit and higher cost outbound.  The main thing I want with a colo these days is to get data from remote sites onto hard drives that I'd be able to retrieve physically.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's 10Mbps 95th% and not a 10Mbps port. Adding @SC-Daniel


----------



## willie (Aug 10, 2014)

Ah, thanks Joe, that makes more sense.  That's more interesting then, though I'd sure like to find something more local so I could get at the space myself instead of having to ship a box around.  I just got a vps from Crissic that I think is at that dc, and its network speed seems fine so far, if anyone cares.


----------

